# Peters memorial woods (Clinton Connecticut)



## syndicate (Jun 3, 2007)

hello,today me and hedorah went hiking in this forest located in my home town.found some interesting things and thought we would add up some pictures in the field trips forum.heres a map of the forest








unkown ant species













lasius species 







catapillar







roach species female













Narceus americanus













on jts hand







slug species







some huge fungus







salamander eggs







frog













Pisauridae species













unkown orbweaver (Leucauge sp?)







Opiliones species







Dolomedes species(?)







Lycosidae species(?)







unkown spider







unkown spider


----------



## padkison (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice pictures.  Looks like a fun outing with some interesting spiders.

Millipede is Narceus americanus


----------



## syndicate (Jun 3, 2007)

thanks man!was definetly a fun time.cool to not be out hunting bymyself aswell hehe.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jun 3, 2007)

*My contributions of the Trip*

Some Plants and fungi















Amphibians (anyone wanna let me know species, it would be appreciated. I cannot get a field guide until tuesday.)
Green Frog





Salamander










Salamander Eggs





The find of the day: Narceus americanus










Inch worm 





Jumping Spiders










Crab Spider





Unknown gravid female





Dolomedes sp.?





Another Unknown sp.





And finally a big ole snail


----------



## syndicate (Jun 3, 2007)

pics look tight man!


----------



## beetleman (Jun 3, 2007)

wow!:clap: very nice pics all around,cute little redbacked salamander,and that slug was cool also:worship:


----------



## geopet (Jun 4, 2007)

*First unknown spider*

I think the first unknown spider in the first post after the Lycosidae is a Clubonia sp. and possibly Clubonia riparia ??? It definitely looks like a Clubonia though. The Dolomedes may be Dolomedes scriptus. 

Very nice photos. What camera did you use??


----------



## Natemass (Jun 4, 2007)

the frog actually looks like a green frog, or a juvie bull frog, google the the two of them you'll find tons of stuff about them, i did a project for school on both of them. green frogs are a pretty cool species, we caught eggs and hatched them out and released them, pretty cool project


----------



## syndicate (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks for help with id.i use a nikon coolpix 5000


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jun 4, 2007)

I was using an Olympus FE100.


----------



## MindUtopia (Jun 4, 2007)

Ooh! Ooh! Next time, take me!    These are great and I'm so jealous.


----------

